# Anyone on Modulon?



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

hi everyone. I have had IBS for 8 years (and I am only 21!) and have been on a number of drugs: Lomotil, Dicetel, and have recently been perscribed Modulon by my doctor. He said it was a newer anti-spasmatic. I take have a pill before breakfast, half a pill before lunch, and half before AND after supper. I am also taking psyllium husks (2 a day an hour before supper). I was just wondering if anyone else was taking Modulon, and what their experiences are? I have found it pretty helpful. It was GREAT at first, I could finally travel without being afraid of what I was eating. I still encounter bouts of D about 3 or 4 times every couple weeks I guess, but generally I am ok. I do get C more than I used to though, but I am wondering if this is because of the husks. Any comments would be appreciated!


----------

